# Can i bring a fish on an aeroplane?



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi,i am visiting KL this coming May and there are lots of betta farms there.
I want to get some bettas because my area doesn't sell quality bettas.If i buy some bettas there,can carry them on the plane?
I am really exited :-D.


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Check with the airline you are flying with and with your local authority as you may need a permit to import them to your country.

Many live fish are shipped via airplanes so I do not see why not but do check as it can carry a heavy fine if you do not have a permit (if one is required).


----------



## jsagrav (Nov 19, 2011)

I also thought you were restricted as to how much liquid you can have in containers.


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

Only if your flight originates or terminates within the US.
His biggest problem will be getting his fish through customs as it isn't indigenous wildlife and he probably won't have a permit to import it.


----------



## Wz10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry to bring up this old thread but where do you get good betta in KL?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

I know some breeders in KL.
Do you live somewhere there?


----------



## Wz10 (Apr 7, 2012)

Somewhere near  are their places open for viewing?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

It' actually a persons house,my friend.


----------

